# I'm a goat farmer now



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I went crazy at the sale. As I suspected, I ended up with younger does. One eight month. One six month and a five month. All fullblood does. Paid about the going rate you would expect for decent stock.
I also bought a two year old doe that is fullblood, but fell under the
high dollar price range that the other mature does went for. She looks
like a good mom and will give me something to breed right away.
I'm pretty happy with them. Almost no buyers remorse so that's good.
They are being hauled by Wayne Griffith from Idaho to Enumclaw on
Monday. Thanks Wayne. My original hauler I had lined up did not show.
Now I can quit thinking about buying goats and start fixating on getting
my buildings ready to house goats for a very wet Western Wa. winter.
Here is a pic of the brats. I'm sure I will bore you with more pics as I get settled. I am psyched. :thumb:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They're nice! Congratulations on officially becoming a goat farmer .


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

They look goon N healthy! Congrats!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to see more pics!!! They're pretty! Congratulations! :wahoo: :dance: 

What do their pedigrees look like?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Kimmerz Cali Kidz said:


> :stars: I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to see more pics!!! They're pretty! Congratulations! :wahoo: :dance:
> What do their pedigrees look like?


If you are bored enough to look. Ha. 
http://www.srmga.com/production%20Sale/2011catalog.pdf
#'s 26, 29, 36 and 58


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

At Waynes before their haul to WA.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

They look pretty nice!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That is a great looking starter herd. I love the size differences haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are nice.....good purchase.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I think my favorite is Red Sky RR Dolly! But they are all Beautiful! Congrats!! :dance: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Go on, bore us with the pics!! 
Oh you done GOOD!! My heart smiled huge for ya, seeing those pedigrees! An especially tender moment with the Leaning Tree & Caprioles. :hi5:
You can hardly ask for any better in these parts.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW you did really good they look awesome and those pedigrees are really nice. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Go on, bore us with the pics!!
> Oh you done GOOD!! My heart smiled huge for ya, seeing those pedigrees! An especially tender moment with the Leaning Tree & Caprioles. :hi5:
> You can hardly ask for any better in these parts.


I felt good buying from several breeders so as to help the regional
sale. Of course they are all related some way or the other. I helped
run up several others. Nothing but very nice people there which has
been typical so far in my intro to the boer world. I got to meet Terry
Brown and Leslie and learned stuff from both of them.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations! :clap: they look reay nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Kimmerz Cali Kidz said:


> I think my favorite is Red Sky RR Dolly! But they are all Beautiful! Congrats!! :dance: :wahoo: :stars:


I like her too. She's just a little hard to judge against the other two at
this point only being 5 months. That picture in the catalog was a good 
one. My favorite is Capriole's Granny's reflection. I'm pretty sure she
was Terry's favorite out of the ones she brought. She's the one at the
bottom of the first picture. You can get an idea of how long she might
become. She's two months younger than the paint doe and almost the
same size. She has a less than perfect udder which is probably why she
was for sale. When I put them all in that pen to get ready to load, 
Granny put the fear of God into the other two in a hurry. I think she
comes out of a little different type of program. :wink:


----------

